# Joest Sandpaper - crstapingtools.com



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

For the Canadian members who are looking for JOEST sandpaper - it will be available next week, 3.5" x 11yrds, discs and precut die sheets. Prices will be available online Monday at www.csrbuilding.ca

For those who have used it we would like to have your feedback on the Product. thank you.


----------

